# ابحث عن كتب عن البترول أو الجيولوجيا أو الغاز الطبيعي باللغة الفرنسية



## NOC_engineer (31 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ابحث عن كتب عن البترول أو الجيولوجيا أو الغاز الطبيعي *باللغة الفرنسية*
أو كتب تخص المعدات (مبادلات حرارية - صمامات - مضخات - أفران - عازلات .. الخ)
وباللغة الفرنسية ايضاً
حتى لو تم ذكر الروابط فقط
مع تقديري للجميع


----------



## eliker bahij (31 مارس 2013)

كتاب​ le raffinage du pétrole procédés de séparation​ التحميل من هنا​ ------------------------------​ كتاب​ separation processes
التحميل من هنا​ ------------------------------​ كتاب​ recherche et production du pétrole et du gaze réserves 
التحميل من هنا​ ------------------------------​ *كتاب*
précis de physique-chimie
التحميل من هنا ​ -------------------------------
كتاب 
pétrole et pétrochimie
للتحميل من هنا 
-------------------------------
كتاب

 thermodynamique
للتحميل من هنا  
​


----------



## NOC_engineer (31 مارس 2013)

مشكور أخي الكريم .. على هذه الروابط .. ويا حبذا لو أعطيتني روابط لكتب عن المعدات ( المبادلات الحرارية - المضخات - الصمامات - .. الخ) مع شكري الجزيل مقدما


----------



## محمد الاكرم (31 مارس 2013)

السلام
مرجع فيه الصمامات والانابيب و......
trovay &cauvin - Download - 4shared


----------



## NOC_engineer (1 أبريل 2013)

مشكور أخي الكريم .. محمد


----------



## NOC_engineer (9 أبريل 2013)

هل هناك كتب عن المبادلات الحرارية - المضخات - الصمامات بأنواعها - صمامات السيطرة باللغة الفرنسية ؟


----------

